# major prob's with paypal sign in



## Loggieon (Mar 15, 2010)

Help...I have like 20 items to pay for in ebay and can't access my paypal account. when i try to pay, it say's "site's security certificate expired"...can anyone help me please...L. I really don't know if I am in the right forum, but I would really appreicate some help. THanks, Laurie


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

First check your going diect to PP rather than a link . Next ,check in PP that they are aware the cert has expired. Normally accepting that the cert has expired is ok as long as you are sure you are properly connected to that site, not as a link as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Loggieon (Mar 15, 2010)

I went directly to the paypal site and got the same error message. I changed browzer's from IE 8, to firefox...same problem.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I just checked my PP account and I can't find anything wrong there.
Have you recently changed any security settings on your machine?

It might help us here if you can tell us your set-up. What machine,operating system what level of Panic you are in etc etc.

Without meaning to be patronising,I have found most faults are really quite simple to fix and just as simple to create in the first place.

If you really have to must complete your PP sales asap I suggest using another trusted computer. PLEEEEZ don't use a internet cafe/shop. They key log everything.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Check the date and time on your PC, including the TimeZone and Daylight/Standard setting. If Daylight Savings started/ended where you are located Sunday but your PC didn't change to the correct setting, you may have trouble signing into secure websites.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

maybe PP thinks this is a leap year too or Loggieons


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes This is a Date & Time Problem make sure you have set it to the current year & date.


----------



## Loggieon (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is something wierd...I am trying to go to the Mic. Windows update website to look for a root certificate update, and up comes a message " I have to connect through internet explorer 5 or later in order to be able to access that page". I'm running firefox right now...When I search for the Microsoft Windows update page, the first three site's give me this same message....(add insult to injury why don't you) ...:down:


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes Loggieon, You are getting the Microsoft Windows Update error because you are using Mozilla Firefox instead of Internet Explorer. Run the Microsoft Update Site through Internet Explorer & you will be fine.

But before that can you please check you date & time instead of doing this the hard way and since my last comment fell on deaf ears & years. I am saying it again; big time.

*PLEASE SET YOUR SYSTEM DATE & TIME CORRECTLY OR ENABLE AUTOMATICALLY UPDATE TIME

*Sorry for being over dramatic


----------



## Loggieon (Mar 15, 2010)

Date and time has been checked already and it is correct...I will go back and bring up IE 8...


----------

